
Introducing Cake: Great conversations about topics that fascinate you - jasoncrawford
https://medium.com/@chrismacaskill/introducing-cake-great-conversations-about-topics-that-fascinate-you-6093ca405c95
======
jasoncrawford
This could be interesting, and it's certainly timely. Hope it works. I signed
up to get an invite.

Ryan Grove (@yaypie on Twitter), director of engineering, says:

“We want Cake to be a place where people have great conversations. That means
we’re not interested in being a platform for hate speech, harassment, and
trolls, because those things aren’t great. Cake was built with this in mind
from the beginning, not as an afterthought.”

[https://twitter.com/yaypie/status/977263143817699328](https://twitter.com/yaypie/status/977263143817699328)

------
saintPirelli
I'm not trying to be cynical here, but what is the difference between this and
following hashtags that interest you on any other social media platform?

